# i need a good cooler fan.



## revolt (Nov 1, 2011)

I requre a good heatsink cooler fan as i am planning to overclock the Intel Core i7-965 Extreme to its fullest. i want it to run at 8ghz.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 1, 2011)

revolt said:


> I requre a good heatsink cooler fan as i am planning to overclock the Intel Core i7-965 Extreme to its fullest. i want it to run at 8ghz.



For that u will need  LN2 or LIN btw who gave u that awesome idea


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 1, 2011)

> i want it to run at 8ghz.



Not possible.


----------



## revolt (Nov 1, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> For that u will need  LN2 or LIN btw who gave u that awesome idea



Hmm i am planning to get one.No one gave that idea just want to try it.



d6bmg said:


> Not possible.


some people claimed to have it achieved .


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 1, 2011)

revolt said:


> Hmm i am planning to get one.No one gave that idea just want to try it.
> 
> 
> some people claimed to have it achieved .



those people if they did really are pro overclockers, First try to get past 5+Ghz on a good air/liquid cooler then think about 8Ghz


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 2, 2011)

hey ive got an aluminium DICE + LN2 pot if u want. I'm making myself a new copper 1.... 

and yes... if u can touch 5+ GHz with i7-965 on LN2.. Consider urself lucky!!!  

P.S. Thermal Right Ultra 120 is a great buy if u want to overclock...


----------

